

Show HN: Our vision of Wunderlist - CReber
http://christianreber.com/blog/our-vision-of-wunderlist

======
julianpye
So basically Wunderlist Pro is a reboot of Wunderkit, only this time not based
on Titanium like WK was and which turned out a nightmare to build a
productivity app on, but based on the architecture of your reworked Wunderlist
app?

